# Contacted a company about a certain wheel.



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

For a little more you can get the oem VXR rims. Check the UK ebay site I've seen a few sets


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Mmmmmm I like those wheels. And I've got a diesel so the choices are even more limited.

What I really want...are wheels exactly like the Regal GS has (those would e a close second). But I doubt I will find any before spring.


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Well unfortunately no luck with my contact.... Dang...


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

Those are a very nice set of wheels. Sucks you haven't heard from the dealer yet.


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

fernando8877 said:


> Those are a very nice set of wheels. Sucks you haven't heard from the dealer yet.


I heard from them, they're not interested in selling them in a 5x105 pattern, but sell them in a 5x110 pattern.


----------

